# Case tractor



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Found this on my jaunt through central Nebraska this past week. Wish I coulda found out who owned some of the stuff!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Another


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Wow! :dazed: Those are in really good shape for have been setting outside for so long! Looks like they have all of their sheetmetal and parts. Not often you come across some old girls like these is such good shape. I bet Caseman will be drooling when he sees these pictures. :thumbsup:


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Two good old Case tractors. If I could purchase one of the two, I think I’d go fer the second one. The Case name plus the looks of the tractor just seems to say old, antique, power. 

Enjoyed seeing them both. Thanks fer posting.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

The first picture is a Case model SC and the second one is a Case L. The SC was made from 1941-1954. Since this one has a ribbed block it would at least be a late 41. Rear wheels match a 41. The L was made from 1929-1940. Mosy L's were priginally painted grey. This one may be a later one that was painted Flambeau red.
caseman-d


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Caseman-d, stupid question....what is the general HP rating of these 2 tractors...and when did Case start having PTO and do these models have it? Live PTO? 

Really nice antique tractors...I can see wh you love the CASE tractor line.... 

:tractorsm


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah - my neighbor has a 1936 Model L. His dad bought it new. He has restored it to all original and it is grey. Nice machine!


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Caseman-d, stupid question....what is the general HP rating of these 2 tractors...and when did Case start having PTO and do these models have it? Live PTO?
> 
> Really nice antique tractors...I can see wh you love the CASE tractor line....
> ...


Someone once told me there was no such thing as a stupid question, maybe some don't deserve an answer HA HA HA HA
Ok, back to the question, The SC was roughly a 19 drawbar, 22 pto. The L was 32 drawbar and 45 pto. HP varies from test to test. As Case impoved engines HP and testing resulted different. I don't have the answer at this time about the pto and live pto. Will try to get the answer on that.
caseman-d


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Really nice.... about how much does a good condition L go for these days....average? I like the classic antique but powerful stance and style of that tractor.

Thanks!
Andy


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Andy,
A few years ago I had a chance to buy one that was to run and was in good shape for 700.00. I didn't think at the time I wanted one with steel wheels. Then I had a chance to buy another one that ran, cheap paint job and rough tin for 1000.00. Well I don't know what the person got for it but passed on it. I was at a sale a year ago and they had one in what I'd call rough shape and I think it brought around 1500.00. Never did figure out what was so special about it. Depending on the area the avaerage price should range from 500-2200.00. I would like to find one like the one in the picture for 500.00 if the engine turned over and had good manifolds on it.
caseman-d


----------

